# Cloudy Pee



## sammie18

I was just wondering what cloudy pee meant? Ive been getting cloudy pee lately everyother day acually. I havnt been drinking alot of water cause of how Ive been feeling could that be why? Should I worry? I go to the doctor july 31st.


----------



## redberry3

i have been getting cloudy pee as well, but i drink a ton of water. I am not sure what it is but i am thinking it has to do with the prenatal vitamins and all the excess nutrients our body is processing....i wouldn;t worry about it. 

:hug:


----------



## sammie18

OK! good thats off my mind haha one less thing I have to worry about :)


----------



## helen1234

i had cloudy pee as well, and i've already had mine tested the other week, i thought it might have been a infection, but mw never got back to me so i guess it was ok.
don't worry hun xx


----------



## elm

Did a quick google -

"The most common cause of cloudy urine is totally harmless. Excess phosphate crystals can build up in your urine. These crystals then precipitate and make your urine cloudy. This typically happens after eating a large meal, or sometimes after drinking milk, which is high in phosphate. You can test to see if your urine cloudiness is due to phosphates. Simply take a small sample of your urine and drop a bit of acetic acid (vinegar) in to it. If it is phosphates, the urine will become completely clear immediately.

Vaginal discharge is a common cause of cloudy urine in women. This can be either due to normal vaginal secretion"

Thought that was quite interesting, the other causes on the page seem to have other symptoms that go with them, didn't look at page two!

https://www.helium.com/items/707936-cloudy-urine-when-to-worry

x


----------



## traceydixon78

I've noticed mine being cloudy too. I never thought to worry about it though since there was no pain and no blood.


----------



## sammie18

oooooooooo thanks for the info!! :happydance:




elm said:


> Did a quick google -
> 
> "The most common cause of cloudy urine is totally harmless. Excess phosphate crystals can build up in your urine. These crystals then precipitate and make your urine cloudy. This typically happens after eating a large meal, or sometimes after drinking milk, which is high in phosphate. You can test to see if your urine cloudiness is due to phosphates. Simply take a small sample of your urine and drop a bit of acetic acid (vinegar) in to it. If it is phosphates, the urine will become completely clear immediately.
> 
> Vaginal discharge is a common cause of cloudy urine in women. This can be either due to normal vaginal secretion"
> 
> Thought that was quite interesting, the other causes on the page seem to have other symptoms that go with them, didn't look at page two!
> 
> https://www.helium.com/items/707936-cloudy-urine-when-to-worry
> 
> x


----------



## porkpie1981

yep mine is sorta clouldy also


----------

